# Ah crap



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a nice little 10g planted tank with a few Amano Shrimp, a snail, and a Beta, and thought I'd add some new shrimp today for the heck of it. So I went down to the pet store, got 5 shrimp, brought them home, started acclimating them in a bowl and… crap… they're a combination of Fire Reds and Red Rilis. I don't want them to interbreed and get "mutt" brown shrimp, but I don't even know what sexes they are. Should I just throw 'em all in the tank and not worry about it?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't return them and get all one species?


----------

